# [SOLVED] Data DVD-R cannot be read. Not accessible?



## Blue_Ice (Dec 8, 2007)

I've just come across a problem and I have done my searching, here and all over.

Everytime I stick in a DVD-R with data burned onto it, it cannot be accessed. I have 2 drives: Sony DVD reader/CD rewriter and a Pioneer DVD-R/W. The Sony drive, when you insert the data DVD-R disc, will just display a blank menu when you access it. Shows no files. The Pioneer one will say "E:/ is not accessible. Incorrect function."

The link that was given to Microsoft's Troubleshooting for this error message doesn't help when it only pertains to Roxio. I am not running Roxio, I used Nero 7 Essentials' SmartStart to burn my video data onto my DVD-R.

My drives can read any other CD/DVD I throw at it; DVD movies, games, no problem. But, the data DVD discs that Nero burned for me, it doesn't. :sigh:

Here is my system information (custom built computer):
*Windows:* XP, 5.1.2600 Service Pack 2 Build 2600
*Processor:* Pentium Dual-Core 1.80 GHz
*RAM:* 1 GB
*BIOS Version/Date:* American Megatrends, Inc P1.50, 7/20/2007
*SMBIOS Version:* 2.4
*Sony DVD/CD-R/W model:* CRX320EE
*Pioneer DVD-R/W model:* DVR-112D


I believe that's all the information that's needed, however, if I'm missing something, let me know. I went about seeing if my drivers were out of date but everything comes up that I have the most current. I've done a Windows Update and still, it says I'm up to date.

Did Nero not properly burn my data DVDs? That would be bad because I have a lot of video files on there that took me forever to get. And, really have no way of getting them back. :sigh:

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## first (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Data DVD-R cannot be read. Not accessible?*

try in another computer.can the data be read from there.also try burning at lower speeds.in nero main menu,go to "MORE" select "disc info" and see what is listed in ur burned dvd


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Data DVD-R cannot be read. Not accessible?*

remove the upper and lower filters
scroll down to how here
http://support.microsoft.com/?scid=kb;en-us;314060&x=12&y=13#


----------



## Blue_Ice (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Data DVD-R cannot be read. Not accessible?*

I'm sorry, but that most current link doesn't make any sense for me. My drives work. And, I'm not having a registry problem.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Data DVD-R cannot be read. Not accessible?*

do a forum seach on the problem has been fixed many times before 
most of the time by the method i gave you
if it does'nt we can try something else


----------



## Blue_Ice (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Data DVD-R cannot be read. Not accessible?*

I tried the data DVD in another computer. It showed that it was blank. I'm thinking that the Nero program didn't burn properly. Which is odd.....I'm always able to make data MP3 discs for my stereo no problem.

And, I did do a forum search. But, none of the suggestions given to them worked for me. Driver updating, Windows updating, etc. I'm thinking that Nero is just plain horrible at data burning. I've come to the conclusion that it messed up in burning. Don't know why or how, but it obviously did.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Data DVD-R cannot be read. Not accessible?*

check for a firmware update for the drive,i use nero with no problems
there is a free burner here you can try
http://www.download.com/DeepBurner-Free/3000-2646_4-10527371.html


----------



## Blue_Ice (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Data DVD-R cannot be read. Not accessible?*

I did the update for my drive, I have the most recent. My Nero has no problem making data MP3 discs for my car CD player. This is the first time I've had a problem with Nero. And, now I lost my video files.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Data DVD-R cannot be read. Not accessible?*

make sure you have not ticked the box to delete files after burning
i burn data dvd files with nero all the time the only time i have a problem is when the file is corrupted and then when i try to play them they will not open


----------



## Blue_Ice (Dec 8, 2007)

*Re: Data DVD-R cannot be read. Not accessible?*

Thank you everyone for the help, however I found out my problem. I thought it was funny that the undersides of my discs didn't show any burn areas. I took one of the supposed "burnt" discs and reburned some files onto one of them. The burn took. Altho during the process Nero did give a red "X" and said "Sector XXXX was invalid" or something like that. But, the files were viewable. I looked at the underside of the disc and saw the burned area. I don't know what happened on my first burn setup but none of the discs got burned. I have no idea what happened but it's definitely a lesson that I learned. Always check to make sure my data gets burned properly before deleting the files.

Thanks everyone for your help in this matter, anyways.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Data DVD-R cannot be read. Not accessible?*

glad you have it sorted


----------

